# Blink!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

The Blink Notification App seems to work for the bionic, havent noticed any glitches yet


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> The Blink Notification App seems to work for the bionic, havent noticed any glitches yet


Exact name or link of app? Sounds interesting...

Edit: Nevermind, I think this is the app you are referring to: https://market.android.com/details?id=imoblife.blink


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> Exact name or link of app? Sounds interesting...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I think this is the app you are referring to: https://market.android.com/details?id=imoblife.blink


Yep that's it


----------

